# Tapered gib too thin



## AndySomogyi (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all, 

I’m repairing my Grizzly mill, scrapped the saddle flat, and now the gib is too thin, slides in too far.

It needs to be 0.012 thicker to fit right.

Can I epoxy shim stock to the back of it to make it thicker? 

Unfortunately, without a mill, I have no way of making a gib. 

The gib is about 8” long, 0.75 wide.


----------



## jaek (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes. You don't even need to epoxy it, just bending the ends of the shim over so it stays in place will work. There's a video linked from the "PM-727M Dilemma" thread in the Precision Matthews forum.


----------



## cathead (Oct 1, 2020)

Just shim it out with a thin strip of metal.


----------



## AndySomogyi (Oct 1, 2020)

jaek said:


> Yes. You don't even need to epoxy it, just bending the ends of the shim over so it stays in place will work. There's a video linked from the "PM-727M Dilemma" thread in the Precision Matthews forum.



Perfect, thanks.

I’ve never had one of these apart before and wasn’t sure If there was some rule against shimming it.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 2, 2020)

H & W machine you tube show on how to shim a gib.  I do it a bit differently.  I use a feeler gage to figure the thickness.  I also use plastic shim stock sometimes.  You can also order .010" thick Turcite and bond it to the wear side.  Or use a sign plate and grind the gib thinner and put on .032 turcite.


----------

